# Internet gateway speed too slow?



## axita (Jun 2, 2006)

*I'm connected to internet through cable (comcast). I got a modem and a router installed. When I checked my network connections I saw that the local area connection speed is 100.0 mbps, the 1394 net adapter connection speed is 400.0 mbps but the internet gateway speed with which I'm connected through is 10.0 mbps!!. Is this right? I actually think it should open web pages faster because the name is high speed internet but sometimes it's not fast at all. So when I called comcast they sad as long I have internet signal they don't have any problem to solve for me. I don't know if these speeds are right. Can someone give me some advice? 
Thanks a lot.*


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 2, 2006)

if you have a netowrk setup through the router... your speed is 100mbps (computer to computer)

Your ISP (comcast) offers you a certain speed (not 10mbps)porbably in the 2-4mbps range. This is the speed you download things at. Although it would be great to download things at even 2mbps, it doesnt work that way. When the ISP offers you a 2 mbps line, what they really mean is the connection will go AS HIGH as 2mbps. But will probably average about 800-1.0 mbps.

OK?


----------



## hellachopper (Nov 6, 2008)

Well said Trizoy


----------

